# Bacon Pull-Apart Bread



## kansasgirl (Sep 28, 2004)

This is a great recipe for breakfast (or anytime really!)

Bacon Pull-Apart Bread
12 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled
1/2 c Parmesan cheese, fresh grated
1 small onion, chopped finely
3 cans buttermilk biscuits, each biscuit cut into quarters
1/2 cup butter, melted
Fresh pepper to taste
1 c Cheddar cheese, grated

Preheat oven to 350F. Lightly grease a 10 in Bundt pan.
1.Combine bacon, Parmesan cheese, onion and fresh pepper; set aside.
2.Dip each biscuit piece into butter. Place 1/3 of biscuit pieces in the bottom of the Bundt, and then sprinkle half of bacon mixture over biscuits. Sprinkle with 1/2 the cheddar.
3.Repeat layering one more time and then end with a layer of biscuits; brush tops with butter.
4.Bake for 40 minutes or until lightly golden. Cool on a wire rack and then invert onto a serving platter. Serve immediately.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 28, 2004)

Yum kansasgirl! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Audeo (Sep 28, 2004)

Egads!  How did I miss this one???

Here goes another copy and paste......


----------



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

Like a savory "monkey bread".  And I have all those cans of biscuit dough downstairs in the freezer.  hmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## crewsk (Sep 28, 2004)

You can always send a few cans to me mudbug. I promise I'll take real good care of them for you!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

sure ya will, crewsk, heh, heh, heh


----------



## crewsk (Sep 28, 2004)

I'll treat just like they were my own!


----------



## middie (Sep 28, 2004)

sounds yummy


----------



## jkath (Sep 29, 2004)

One of my kids is a bacon fiend. I know this will be his plate Saturday morning! 
Thanks so much for sharing Kansas!


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 3, 2004)

Like to give it a try, but what are "3 cans buttermilk biscuits"?

Very embarrassing.  

Brooksy


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 4, 2004)

Those are the premade biscuits that come in cans in the refrigerated section of the the grocery. You could always use your own homemade raw biscuit dough, but the premade ones are a shortcut.


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 4, 2004)

I think I'll find a premix. After finally getting results at bread, currently destroying cakes, biscuits are probably next but the wife is having a kitchen crisis at the moment.   

Are they a type of shortbread? What type of bikkie / cookie are they?

Brooksy


----------

